# COD6 confirmed



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks like its gonna be good. Infinity ward are back on the scene for the 6th installment, so it should be as good if not better than 4

http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/910/910405p1.html


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

so why bother with 5 ffs. its gona be crap, i know it


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ye, im not expecting much from 5, although ill still get it to see


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

oh yeah ill be getting it asap :lol:


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

COD5 will be ok due to Treyarch being given the COD4 game engine as a base.

COD6 will be fecking amazing as it will be done from scratch by infinity ward.

The reason they do it this way is it takes 2 years to produce a COD game and Activision want to release a new one each year, thats why they let Treyarch have a go at making one, but this time they must be fed up with **** so they convinced infinity ward to give them the COD4 game engine to try and ensure some quality.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

stupidmonkfish said:


> but this time they must be fed up with **** so they convinced infinity ward to give them the COD4 game engine to try and ensure some quality.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


mission failed,roll on COD 6 :thumb: i wonder if they will release any map packs for cod4


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

silverback said:


> *mission failed*,roll on COD 6 :thumb: i wonder if they will release any map packs for cod4


:wall: nevermind :wall:

I still love COD2, not as polished as COD4 but i had the most laughs playing that out of all the games i have played online.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

stupidmonkfish said:


> COD5 will be ok due to Treyarch being given the COD4 game engine as a base.
> 
> COD6 will be fecking amazing as it will be done from scratch by infinity ward.
> 
> ...


Call of duty 3 was a bit of a fail but they only had 10 months to develop it. Call of duty 2 on the other hand was a huge hit and still remains a very good ww2 shooter.

COD4 did however up the ante somewhat so an improved version of the cod4 engine with a different 'skin' a'la ww2 should be damn good imo.

As for cod6 I really hope they don't go into the future, maybe 10-20 years but not a halo 3 please!


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

just finished biahh on veteran level. sfx are a bit lame, and the in between movie scenes are annoying as you cant skip them. but once i got into it, i quite enjoyed it. if you're accurate with a head shot, grenade, bazooka or tank, it's played back in close up slow motion.
it's no cod4 though. cant wait for 6 as long as it's no halo as brazo said.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

The thing i dont like about Halo is just the way the game plays, IE the stupid height you can jump and the fact it takes 1-2 clips of ammo to kill someone (if you stroll into a couple of oponents you fooked), the actual story and futuristic weapons/vehicles i quite like, infact if Halo 3 had the game engine and realism from COD4 it would be a killer game IMO.

So maybe a futuristic COD could work???, who knows.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^Thing is you could 'say' that their armoured space suits absorb more damage?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

what grinds my gears about "HALO" is the weapons you can unleash on some people can barely do any damage,yet smash the butt of an assault rifle to the helmeted face of master chief,and it nearly does him in lol.never really got the whole "HALO" hype myself.i got three due to the huge amount of mates who were all salivating at it and talking about playing online with it.when i booted it up i was greated by what can only be described as the colour scheme from "mars attacks" and that includes the bloody weapons.there was hardly any action for my sub to scare the neighbours (apart from the cutscenes) and the whole game was ready for trading in as soon as the cod4 demo came out.i literally never played halo 3 once i had the cod 4 demo.the cod 5 demo on the other hand doesn't have the same grip for me.


----------

